# Portland Oregon Houseless Collective



## TurboArmatron (Mar 15, 2021)

Collective of anarchist houseless people in Portland. Anyone there or passing through contact [email protected] for mutual aid with whatever you are needing that we can provide. We also have a safe communal campsite and kitchen/barroom. Follow us on Twitter @PDXHRC.


----------



## TurboArmatron (Mar 18, 2021)

TurboArmatron said:


> Collective of anarchist houseless people in Portland. Anyone there or passing through contact [email protected] for mutual aid with whatever you are needing that we can provide. We also have a safe communal campsite and kitchen/barroom. Follow us on Twitter @PDXHRC.


We are turning efforts towards helping the PDX houseless population as much as we can. We are in the process of organizing with other local affinity groups who can offer things like sanitation and garbage pickup as well as building facilities at camp. We only want to create a space to peacefully exist somewhere besides city streets, where we can be safe and free from harassment. We will resist any denial of peoples right to peacefully exist if necessity. There are mass evictions on the way due to covid, radical community based solutions focusing on mutual aid and the creation of autonomous zones are what we see as the solution. I'm not looking to have a debate on methods. I'm only sharing what we’re trying to accomplish here in Portland. If anyone in the area wants to join us or pitch in then we can have a debate on anything you like, while getting things done. [email protected] @PDXHRC


----------



## Beegod Santana (Mar 18, 2021)

For all the east coasters and trimmigrants, they're talking bout portland oregon yo.


----------



## TurboArmatron (Mar 18, 2021)

Beegod Santana said:


> For all the east coasters and trimmigrants, they're talking bout portland oregon yo.


Suppose I sold have been more specific.


----------



## CouchPunx (Mar 22, 2021)

Thank you, there needs to be a whole lot more of this.


----------



## TurboArmatron (Mar 24, 2021)

Our collectives website is now up with me info about our DA's and how to join or contribute. radicalcamping.org. it's currently forwarding to a WordPress page because I am not too knowledgeable about this shit. So if anyone can explain better how to transfer the domain that would be helpful. Matt maybe?


----------



## TurboArmatron (Mar 31, 2021)

We're at Laurelhurst Park helping with the encampment defense of the camp on Cesar Chavez and oak. We do martini bloc around 6 if anyone's in town and wants some mutual aid martinis


----------



## TurboArmatron (Apr 25, 2021)

Our spot which had been dubbed Fallout Camp has unfortunately been discovered by some park rangers called by neighborhood watch when bringing up supplies. We're not intending to leave and are continuing work. We're being assisted by some comrades with experience in eviction defense and are down for whatever may come. Some others are working out bringing the old fallout shelter here into an operational state again. We could use support from anyone in the area for defense, building and supplies. We are located on Kelly Butte in SE Portland. Take 103rd south from Division st. The goal is to finish work on faculties for waste and cooking. Space is available for at least 40 tents, were ready for about 1/3 now if we get some food donations. There's space for other mutual aid activities. There is another camp defense going on still at Laurelhurst Park but that will inevitably end as is not winnable in the long run and we expect more residents then. Contact us at [email protected] or myself at [email protected]. Our website is pdxhrc.org for more info.


----------



## kriminalmisfit (May 28, 2021)

Is fallout camp still open? I live down the street from there if there are any supply needs, I'm interested in checking it out


----------



## TurboArmatron (May 29, 2021)

kriminalmisfit said:


> Is fallout camp still open? I live down the street from there if there are any supply needs, I'm interested in checking it out


Yes we're still holding it down. We have a potluck every Sunday at 1pm


----------

